# 2000 A6 CD Burning Recommendations?



## sierra.alpha (Mar 22, 2010)

I own a A6 for a couple of years now- I have been "struggling" with this since I bought the vehicle, and it is that the Audi radio will not play many of the CD's that I burn for myself. I tried different brands, different burners (my 2 laptops vs. my desktop) and the one I have the most luck with is Memorex Black. However, even those Cd's are hit or a miss, (for example- I pick the same Cd from iTunes, and burned it on 4 times in a row, same settings, same brand, and only 1 Cd would play..) Any recommendations or experiences with this type of problem? All old or new store bought Cd are playing fine, no issues at all, but spending $12 at the store for complete vs. $1 at iTunes for the song I want i is a lil' different...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I've never had a CD-R _not_ play in my A6. It's an odd problem to say the least.


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

i gave up trying to play burned cds on my symphony I. i even installed a symphony II. the symphony II played them, but it kept going into bose mode (i have a non bose model). i eventually installed an after market head unit.


----------



## sierra.alpha (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, I also have a Symphony 1, so that might be why I have the issue. Maybe I should hit junk yards in search of the Symphony 2...


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

ecs tuning sells them for like $40. just use vag com to flash it correctly. you have to move a few pins around, but its simple. there is a tutorial online. just google symphony I to symphony II


----------

